# Where are we all from?



## emma83 (Jan 5, 2013)

Like the topic says.. Where in the world are you all? I'm from Merseyside in the UK. X And this is me.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 5, 2013)

Southern California, USA.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm originally from Michigan but I live in Belize.  I've lived here for 10 years now, it's home.  My husband and I are American expats living in Belize and will be American/Belizean I suppose once we get our paperwork back on our dual citizenship, as of now we're considered permanent residents.  I'm of French/Polish/American Indian/and German origin, a classic all American melting pot girl now living in the tropics.

Isn't it funny how a simple "where are we all from?" question can have so many answers?  Where we were born, where we have lived most of our adult lives and what nationality/origin our parents are are just a few of the possible answers.  I'm sure there are other ladies who have even more intricate histories, being born one place, growing up another, living as an adult in another, etc.  Today we went to a local park where Belizeans get in free and the park guide said, "You da Belizean, everyone know you are a local, not a tourist" in Kriol.  Having official permanent residency here for so long means I am Belizean yet I am American too.  It's nice having two cultures.  One I was born in and one I adopted.  I appreciate both.


----------



## VicC (Jan 6, 2013)

North east England!


----------



## diana16 (Jan 6, 2013)

North East Texas!


----------



## mellee (Jan 6, 2013)

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, all my life.


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, all my life.


 Eeeek!! Another fellow Pennsylvanian =)

I'm from Northeast PA, born &amp; raised.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 8, 2013)

Going back and forth between Grand Rapids and Saint Joseph, Michigan, but originally from Moscow, Russia  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MorgTrott (Jan 10, 2013)

Connecticut all my life


----------



## JustJenessa (Jan 10, 2013)

Canada  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 11, 2013)

Northern Michigan here!


----------



## iPretty949 (Jan 11, 2013)

Born and raised in the Philippines

Living in Northern and Southern California


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jan 11, 2013)

Cali girl, through and through!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 11, 2013)

Born in Michigan, but spent most of my growing up years in South Carolina, currently attending school in Georgia. :]


----------



## Geek (Jan 11, 2013)

Huntington Beach, CA


----------



## ashleyanner (Jan 11, 2013)

Born in Nebraska, but have been in the OK panhandle for a while now!


----------



## tiinster (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cali girl, through and through!


 well said~! as am i. born &amp; raised in LA


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow - quite a few from Michigan! Wooooohooo!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow - quite a few from Michigan! Wooooohooo!


 
Love seeing all the Michiganders!  I grew up in Bay City, Michigan and went "up north" for getaways at times throughout the year.  I do miss seasons.  Michigan in the fall is so beautiful.


----------



## kikikinzz (Jan 18, 2013)

Born and raised in Chicago........but now living in beautiful Phoenix AZ


----------



## Stemarber (Jan 18, 2013)

New York City


----------



## katlyne (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Born in Michigan, but spent most of my growing up years in South Carolina, currently attending school in Georgia. :]


 ooh Where at in GA???? I'm in Georgia too!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## delaniamarvella (Jan 18, 2013)

wow, I'll be the first asian in this thread then D

Jakarta, Indonesia  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## annieha10 (Jan 18, 2013)

Southern California ~  Anaheim


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm from Costa Rica( not to ever be mistaken by Puerto Rico, I get really offended by that, not that is something wrong with PR, but they are 2 different things). Though my parents are a mix of european countries, mom has a spanish/italian/german mix and she's REALLY white, with green eyes, dad is a mix of costarican and italian and he has darker skin, with the italian nose. I'm not as white as my mom, but I am light.


----------



## kriishu (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm from Tallinn, Estonia (Europe)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also have lived couple years in Barcelona, Spain. Now staying in Mississippi, United States. Soon moving to Texas!


----------



## IrinaGodSoz (Feb 5, 2013)

Born in Chisinau, Moldova, but live in Atlanta, Georgia!


----------



## Jflopez (Feb 5, 2013)

Jersey girl born and raised. Spent 4 years in CA while my husband was stationed at Camp Pendleton but we're back in our home state for good now.


----------



## zuckergrafie (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm from cold Germany  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake (Mar 21, 2013)

I was born and raised in Germany in a little town close to Frankfurt and then moved with my husband to the US. Living in Missouri since almost 5 years before that in Illinois for almost a year. We are looking to move to a coastal region next. I would love the Gulf coast of Florida. With the weather right now I would not mind a beach and sunshine!! Any recommendations?

I love to see how 'international' everyone here is!


----------



## barbil (Mar 23, 2013)

I am from canada.


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 7, 2013)

born in uniontown PA, raised in jacksonville FL, spent the first 6 years of my marriage in savannah GA and fayetteville NC, now i'm back in Jacksonville FL


----------



## lovelycandygurl (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm from Texarkana, Arkansas-Texas. (Southwest Arkansas and East Texas) but I'm moving to Little Rock, AR in July to attend UALR for my BFA degree.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Jun 7, 2013)

Born and raised in very southwestern Virginia.


----------



## nikky (Jun 7, 2013)

Living in Alabama now. But was born and raised in the Chi.


----------



## missxtinaaa (Jun 9, 2013)

Georgia, USA!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 11, 2013)

hi i am from kent united kingdom,


----------



## Kavita000 (Oct 25, 2013)

I am an Indian girl that is I belong to India.


----------



## Sakura83 (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm originally from San Diego, California  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Miss my home.


----------



## CaseyR (Oct 27, 2013)

Technically, I'm from a city called Oshawa up here in Canada, but since it's part of the Greater Toronto Area (and most haven't heard of it), I just say Toronto.  I've lived here for most of my life aside from the years that I went to school up in Ottawa; a city I miss from time-to-time.


----------



## jaylee78 (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm from a little town south of Kansas City, KS


----------



## athenatree (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm in Denver, CO


----------



## Pamella (Oct 31, 2013)

Niagara Falls, New York


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 31, 2013)

South Carolina here!


----------



## Jill1228 (Nov 1, 2013)

Not from here but currently live in Cedar Rapids, Iowa Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nikkimouse (Nov 6, 2013)

FL here between Gainesville and St. Augustine.


----------



## LadyofAsgard (Dec 14, 2013)

Kentucky born and raised!


----------



## jayeme (Dec 14, 2013)

Asheville, NC is home, but I'm a student in Bremen, Germany (doing my whole degree here, not study abroad, so I do actually live here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />). However, I'm graduating in February, sort of (I still have to complete an internship before getting my diploma, but I will have finished all my classes), and after that...who knows. I can't even tell you what continent I'll be on in a few months.


----------



## pajohnso (Dec 14, 2013)

Lots of Michigan folks here, I am from the Upper Peninsula of Michigan!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 14, 2013)

> Lots of Michigan folks here, I am from the Upper Peninsula of Michigan!





> Lots of Michigan folks here, I am from the Upper Peninsula of Michigan!


 Awesome to see more MI people! Welcome!


----------



## essenceofabelle (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm from Maryland...anyone else??...anyone?


----------



## ashleygo (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm from northern VA about 1 hour outside Washington, D.C.


----------



## essenceofabelle (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm from northern VA about 1 hour outside Washington, D.C.
Awesome! A fellow DMV gal. Nice to meet you!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *essenceofabelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm from Maryland...anyone else??...anyone?




I'm from Maryland  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
But I am a Chicago girl at heart. My home away from home &lt;3


----------



## Laurenv78 (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *essenceofabelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm from Maryland...anyone else??...anyone?




Delaware!  Born and raised but left for 6 years to Utah and Colorado


----------



## Olga Ok (Dec 21, 2013)

New York City is here! But originally from Russia


----------



## Jaykat (Dec 27, 2013)

> I'm fromÂ Maryland...anyone else??...anyone?


 I'm from Silver Spring! I lived in DC most of my life though, and now I live in central VA. My family's German.


----------



## tuckersb (Dec 29, 2013)

Nacogdoches Texas!


----------



## amorgb (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jayeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Asheville, NC is home, but I'm a student in Bremen, Germany (doing my whole degree here, not study abroad, so I do actually live here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />). However, I'm graduating in February, sort of (I still have to complete an internship before getting my diploma, but I will have finished all my classes), and after that...who knows. I can't even tell you what continent I'll be on in a few months. 

The only other semi-North Carolinian so far!!  I'm from near Hillsborough, which is right between Durham (of Duke fame) and Chapel Hill (of UNC fame).  But I was born way out in the state of Washington 



 

Btw, hope you're enjoying Germany jayeme!!  My grandparents are from Germany.


----------



## BarbiePgh (Jan 4, 2014)

Another Pittsburgher here.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jan 4, 2014)

Born in Placerville, CAand raised in Sacramento. But now live in Ballston Spa, NY. ðŸ˜Ÿ


----------



## nectarbean (Jan 4, 2014)

Albany, NY for the last 3 years but born and raised in NJ. I miss Germany so much. I have family there. Beautiful country.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jan 4, 2014)

Born in Fredericksburg, VA, adopted as an infant and raised in sunny Buffalo, NY, famous for cold winters and hot wings!


----------



## mangoice (Jan 8, 2014)

Born in Germany (near Bremen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## glitteraddict (Jan 8, 2014)

central Canada


----------



## hotpinkglitter (Jan 31, 2014)

Northern Illinois...winter sucks.


----------



## LoveMelissa (Feb 12, 2014)

Idaho, USA


----------



## mariahzelada (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm from Saskatchewan, Canada  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## glitteraddict (Feb 25, 2014)

Me too! (Melville)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee (Feb 26, 2014)

I am from good old tiny NZ where all the rugby, jandels, kiwis and mountains are. I actually live in Wellington, the capital of NZ but would love to know what it is like living I in a different country... Very interesting as I have never left this country or gone to another city in NZ apart from Palmerston North. Lol, would love to though.... Sigh.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ginanimal (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm from Malibu, CA. It's like a small town in the Midwest how everyone knows everyone else and everyone else's business, except everyone is also rich  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Also, seeing celebrities at the grocery store or the gas station or the shopping center is a common occurrence.


----------



## SunshineCitizen (Feb 26, 2014)

Slovakia


----------



## Courtnee (Feb 27, 2014)

That is solo cool.  I want to go there someday.


----------



## mommamowad (Feb 27, 2014)

new jersey  south jersey too be specific  Pitman nj usa


----------



## Shermeen (Feb 27, 2014)

My family is from Bangladesh so I am of southeast Asian descent.

As far as where I reside I am originally from Memphis, TN, USA but I now reside in Southern Maryland, USA.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Mar 3, 2014)

New York, New York!
But I'm a Pittsburgh Penguins fan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChantelFrancine (Mar 26, 2014)

Born and raised in Kentucky!


----------



## Speedee (Mar 26, 2014)

From Croatia!


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Mar 27, 2014)

Sudbury, Canada.


----------



## lbbeyelash (Apr 1, 2014)

From China.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cherity (Apr 1, 2014)

Right now I live in South Bend, Indiana (home of Notre Dame). But I'm hoping to move this summer! After this last winter, I'm done with the Mid-West!


----------



## Luxx (Apr 2, 2014)

From Ottawa, Canada  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Esthylove (Apr 4, 2014)

Orange County California allllll my life. Then I picked up one day and moved to the Kansas City area to be with my now hubby! Missing the beach and palm trees right about now!


----------



## GlamGab (Apr 7, 2014)

Michigan, born n raised!


----------



## MeaghanBrown (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm from Boston  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## davie (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm from Harrisburg PA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 11, 2014)

Sunny Buffalo, New York! Where our teams don't win but the wings more than make up for it!


----------



## Leecia (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm from Western Illinois and now live in a suburb of Detroit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Apr 15, 2014)

Minneapolis!


----------



## MissMaisie (May 10, 2014)

Bristol in the UK!


----------



## AnnaInWonderland (May 12, 2014)

Originally California but living in the UK.


----------



## Shalott (May 20, 2014)

Born in California, currently living in Nevada.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Moved here when my husband was in the military and never left. :wub:


----------



## Karly65 (May 30, 2014)

A little over an hour's drive northwest of Philly, PA


----------



## Lisa Sherin (Jun 2, 2014)

Dublin, Ireland born and raised  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MrsShaw (Jun 7, 2014)

I was born in Brazil, my dad is Spanish and I grew up in Germany. Now I'm living in Pennsylvania lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

